# mb quart & jl sub



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

hi there,

any oldschooler remember the mb quart QM 218.03cx and JL 10w1 subs? are 

these speakers any good compare to today's speakers?

i am thinking of building a system with these speakers along with ppi pc 650 

can i run these active front using the build in xover?

thanks


----------

